# bedtime snack?



## rimzie_84 (Aug 7, 2009)

What would you suggest for bedtime snack (meal)?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

150g of cottage cheese.


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

Mine is 300g cottage cheese with a table spoon of peanut butter mixed in ( Meridian from Holland and Barrett, nothing added,just nuts)


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Quark! Cheap (about 60p for 250g tub), good amount of protein (about 30g) and tastes much better than cottage cheese in my opinion. I mix it with a little bit of hot water and one of the little sachets of options hot choc (choc orange is the best). The sachet is about 30kcals only and cheap (4 for £1 in Morrissons). Its like angel delight. I have also mixed it a little but of reduced sugar jam, some people mix it with peanut butter.

Other options would be cottage cheese, a caesin shake or a whey shake mixed with natural peanut butter


----------



## PumpedUp (Aug 23, 2009)

Id have to agree with Unit in respect of the Caesin shake, ive read a number of articles that recommend this form of protein due to its slow releasing powers which see you through the night.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

I doubt you are allowed that siggy!


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

4 cans of draught stout and a packet of dry roasted peanuts


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

scrambled eggs with wholemeal toast

Omelette

Steak sandwich


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Unit_69 said:


> Quark! Cheap (about 60p for 250g tub), good amount of protein (about 30g) and tastes much better than cottage cheese in my opinion. I mix it with a little bit of hot water and one of the little sachets of options hot choc (choc orange is the best). The sachet is about 30kcals only and cheap (4 for £1 in Morrissons). Its like angel delight. I have also mixed it a little but of reduced sugar jam, some people mix it with peanut butter.
> 
> Other options would be cottage cheese, a caesin shake or a whey shake mixed with natural peanut butter


What Unit says :lol:

I lova da quark :thumb:

Big bag of walkers would be nicer though !


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I normally have 1 salmon fillet or 1 chicken fillet and casein protein shake mixed with 450ml whole milk.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

I usually do a piece of steak on its own, then another protein shake before bed.

Whats Quark? :confused1:


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Same as albie for me,cottage cheese (250-300g) with meridian peanut butter :thumb:


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Rossy Balboa said:


> Same as albie for me,cottage cheese (250-300g) with meridian peanut butter :thumb:


Havent tried CC with PB before... thats on the agenda tonight.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Unit_69 said:


> Quark! Cheap (about 60p for 250g tub), good amount of protein (about 30g) and tastes much better than cottage cheese in my opinion. I mix it with a little bit of hot water and one of the little sachets of options hot choc (choc orange is the best). The sachet is about 30kcals only and cheap (4 for £1 in Morrissons). Its like angel delight. I have also mixed it a little but of reduced sugar jam, some people mix it with peanut butter.
> 
> Other options would be cottage cheese, a caesin shake or a whey shake mixed with natural peanut butter


what's Quark ?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

It's a cheese


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

In this months Flex magazine Jay Cutler has listed his bulking diet plan.

He has cheese burgers and fries before bed every night. 1900kcals!!

Breakfast was 15 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, 3 rashers of turkey bacon and 160g Carbs from blueberry bagels. 1500kcals


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah, but what Jay eats compared to us just doesn't matter.

Jay > us.


----------



## blutak (Jul 6, 2009)

Quark is like the best thing ever! I swear i eat too much to be good for you,

have it at night with some protein powder/hot chocolate powder mixed in and its like a smooth low fat high protein desert,

also have it during the day when im bored as a yogurt thing. Add it to smoothies etc!,

IMO Sainsburys Quark is by far the smoothest and creamiest once whipped slightly! :thumbup1:

i am a quark geek!


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

I'm gonna try Jay cutlers evenin meal plan sounds good


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

T.F. said:


> *I normally have 1 salmon fillet* or 1 chicken fillet and casein protein shake mixed with 450ml whole milk.


Tim, you must be able to breath under water by now mate

ps, have a few raw eggs, you know you want to


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i had a good one last night.

i.5 scoop boditronics whey which has a little casein in as well. put it in a bowl then slowly added little bits of water so it went like a thick yogurt. then added some natty peanut butter and cinnamon and mixed again.

was bloody lovely lol.


----------

